# Newb Q:   Tailstock Mt4 On Andrychow.  Types Of Centers To Get First .



## countryguy (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi everyone HAPPY 4th!!! 
  Time to connect up the Andreychow lathe this long weekend and watch a bunch of vid's on basic lathe setup and operations.   I really need a break from the refurb on the HArdinge turret dvm-59 ( another set of posts on my first resto).   

Onto the Andrychow TUE40-  My first real lathe!   Ha so with the lathe, it has a 3 jaw chuck w/ no top jaws.   since shipping is a pain I'm trying to get "the basics" I need once all connected up to the RPC.   Some pics here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...the-a-good-brand-newb-1st-real-lathe-q.47737/

The manual notes the tailstock is a MT4 taper.   I have no centers of any kind for this.   Should I invest in both a live center and a dead center?  It's about $80 for both an el-chepo import MT4 live center and MT4 dead center.    I'll bundle that w/ the top jaws and learn to get something tween the tail and chuck the right way....


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 1, 2016)

For now, forego the dead center and get the best ball bearing center you can. Live centers have their place, but you will need a bearing center far more often than a dead center. I probably have a #4 dead center than I can send you.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 1, 2016)

Tony,  Thanks.   Here is an Amazon link for the $200 and under listings.   Any stand out to you??   Probably the best I can muster here for now until I sell a SB7 shaper and Ht furnace. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...ords=MT++4+live+center&ie=UTF8&qid=1467413703


----------



## countryguy (Jul 1, 2016)

I guess it would be between something on the amazon page or these two.   Aside from the Bison & Grizzly name-  everything else may as well be from Mars in my price range.  No clue on ZLive or Rotor etc.  Hope you can help me select a bit.   Thanks all.  Jeff. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Z-LIVE-CENT...865368?hash=item568161ea98:g:bVIAAOSwUV9WoSs-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROTOR-Live-...853811?hash=item58d84a0d73:g:RSYAAOSwQjNW~EE9


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 1, 2016)

Bison's are good.  I would be tempted with the Z-Live one though, it has a good assortment of attachments that will come in handy.  They both have a 880 lbs of load, but the Bison can spin almost twice as face...4500 RPM versus 2500 RPM.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 1, 2016)

Be patient, if you can....and look for deals on Skoda, Bison, Riten, Royal, old names like those. I can't say I am a fan of the interchangeable point sets. I have had one, and used others, but could not get the runout they claimed. Of course, it's of little consequence if you get the entire part made without moving the center, so they have their place. It's just that next time you need to run that piece (like a test bar, although that is a better place to use a dead center, IMO), it is much more likely to run out more than desired. To me it's more a selling point. In 40 years or so, I can only think of a handful of times they really would have served a really useful purpose. 

On the other hand, I have a center that has a detachable adapter that holds a center drill. Little bit of a turn locks in in place for drilling, then you remove it and bingo......ready to use center hole. The center itself needs new bearings, but before I wore it out, it was a great labor saver. I can't remember seeing one in a catalogue, but it's a bought item, not a shop built gadget. Great idea. Wonder why it didn't catch on properly I don't know. Probably a greedy patent holder.

There are a few other makes that I have used, and may have on the shelf that I just can't think of right now. I'm getting around pretty good with my cane now, so expect to be back in the shop soon, if for nothing else but to clean up where I left off and try to figure out where to start over on a couple of jobs. I'll check on the dead center tomorrow. I'll get the wife to turn on the AC when she gets down there early to feed the mousers. By the time I loosen up, it will be nice and cool in there.

As a side note, being this is you first center.....if you would (I would I think) consider a good used one, or a rebuilt one....I might be able to help. I have only 2 lathes with #4 tailstocks, and I am sure I have more centers than I need. I'll also look for that when I look for a dead center. I'm almost positive I have a brand new, greasy and paper wrapped dead center than came with my Acer. Doubt I'll ever use it. And probably have more than one new one even. If you don't hear from me by later tomorrow afternoon, PM me as a reminder. I have a poor memory at times. Too many wasted gray cells from youth, and too many dying too soon from age.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 1, 2016)

Craig brings in a great point, and I failed to address it. Naturally, a center rated for heavy loads and high speeds will last much longer during what use a hobby machinist is likely to put it through, but you will pay a premium for it. Use your best guess as to how hard you will be using the machine and base at least part of your decision on duty. If your lathe won't ever see a 2,000 # shaft between centers, then unless you just want the extra long life and can afford the cost, don't waste your money. Use wisdom and discernment on this purchase. You can get a lifetime of use out of the right one, and it may not cost a fortune. Look at the load and speed ratings. I'd avoid those who don't even provide those specifications.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 2, 2016)

thanks for the great notes back fella's.   Really appreciate the help.   This engine lathe is pretty darn big.  I think max RPM is 1500?  800Lbs sounds like more than I'll ever do.    Will be scouring the Bison and Royal zones and resist just buying junk.  Thanks again!


----------

